# Is there a big difference between NC15 and NC20?



## singer82 (Jan 13, 2011)

I was in the car today and noticed my NC20 was a lil dark. My neck looked lighter than my face color. I was matched a few years ago at a MAC Pro store, it always seemed like it was my color. I want to see how NC15 works, but I'm like crap what if it's too light. I'd rather be too light than too dark though. 

  	I'm due for a new compact and want to get the mineralize 15. I dont know if I should stick with my NC20 or try NC15. I am fairly pale. I want to try and get my exact color.
  	Do you see a huge difference between the two? Is NC15 that much lighter than NC20? TIA


----------



## makeupforever25 (Jan 16, 2011)

Yes. NC15 is a lot lighter. I was matched NC15 recently...I thought I was NC20.  Got home, tried it and I seriously look like a ghost.  Went back to MAC and purchased NC20 and it is a bit dark, but not that bad.  I think i'm the only one who notices, honestly.  What I do most of the time is mix the two colors and it makes the perfect shade (i'm only going to do this long enough to use up NC15, then i'm sticking with NC20.)  If you don't want to purchase both shades, try NC15 and using a MSFN over the foundation in a shade that is just a bit darker.


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 18, 2011)

i use the same mac foundation and honestly i use nc20. it is a touch too dark for me - but like you i think that i am the only one who actually notices. the nc15 was way too light for me.


----------



## ahhhttack (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm in between NC15 and NC20 in pretty much all MAC foundations. NC20 is too dark/orangey, and NC15 is too light.  I'd probably be a NC18. I gave up on them and switched to Bobbi Brown, who has a huge range of shades in the yellowy light range.  I found the most perfect matches in her foundations than any other.  I wear Warm Ivory in Skin and Sand in Natural Finish, which runs light.


----------



## geeko (Jan 19, 2011)

I also mix my Studio sculpt nc20 and nc15 to get an in between shade. Cause sometimes i find that NC20 studio sculpt turns a tad yellow on me. But when i mix nc20 and nc15 studio sculpt foundation i dun have the problem.


----------



## MUALindsay (May 13, 2011)

I just got NC20 (SS) a couple days ago. I haven't wore it (full face), but I was getting it to go a shade lighter than the NC25 I have. I got that one when it first came out, (2 years ago?). NC20 looks darker and more pink than NC25... WTH?  Is that because my NC25 is old, or are they all like that?


----------



## ThePowderPuff (May 14, 2011)

I would get rematched. I have been NC20 for many years. Before that I was actually NC25. Now I am NC15 at the moment. I seem to get lighter and lighter. It's really strange. My NC20 looked  a bt too dark on me, and the NC15 was perfect. The jump is not very high on me at least. I will probably go back to NC20 when I get more sun later in the summer and then back again in winter.


----------



## myrtle (Nov 4, 2012)

Same here, NC20 Studio Fix is a little too yellow for me, but NC15 is too light, it's for someone with skin tone like Nicole Kidman would use


----------



## geeko (Nov 6, 2012)

Am currently using MAC BB cream now. Perfect shade for me. Probably won't be wearing the foundies anymore but only the BB cream.


----------

